# Crysis - What kind of supercomputer do you need?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2009)

What sort of supercomputer is going to be needed to run this full pelt. I was bit disappointed with the performance when I played it last year on my old rig, but thought it should be sweet this time round.

I've just got a duel core running at 3.4 GHz, 4gig Ram and a 4870 1gb, yet I can still only play High at 1680x1050 with 2AA. I was hoping for very high this time round. 

It seems daft you need some crazy SLI/Crossfire rig just to play a game how it was made.

Call of Duty on the other hand runs sweet.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 24, 2009)

it's a very poorly optimised game, but I'd have thought you'd have got it to very high on that rig, maybe you are being a fps whore, I personally don't mind drops into the low twenties from time to time.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was unable to select v high on my system (not because it was slow, or whatever, it just was greyed).  Could this be because I was running a 32-bit copy of XP?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it's a very poorly optimised game, but I'd have thought you'd have got it to very high on that rig, maybe you are being a fps whore, I personally don't mind drops into the low twenties from time to time.



I prefer to have it over 30 fps for when things start to warm up and would rather keep the AA, high with 2aa looks better then very high with none.




			
				Fez said:
			
		

> I was unable to select v high on my system (not because it was slow, or whatever, it just was greyed). Could this be because I was running a 32-bit copy of XP?



You need to have Direct X 10 to get very high, which you can only get on vista and 7. One way of trying to get people to upgrade when they don't need to.

Oh well its not the end of the world, its just one game, but its pants its so poorly optimised. I've got Warhead on the way which is hear has been slightly tweaked.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2010)

Helped my cousin build his new PC yesterday. I can report that a Phenom II Quad 3.2Ghz and 5850 does a rather fine job of running Warhead on Enthusiast (Very High) settings with x4 AA at 1680x1050. Bored after 20 mins, but so so pretty. 

Must resist temptation to upgrade.


----------

